# new loft



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

here are some pics of a model of a loft i would like to build. it will be 6' by 6' take a look


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

please post opinions what could be fixed and what not tell me what you think and ask questions please. (the walls will be wire but in the model it is easier to see when it is glass). and if there is a pic of the top inside view in my other thread about a trap door chute.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

nesting boxes are 12"x12" and 8" high
tell me what you think please. tell me what i need to fix. 

I am planning on getting white homers. and maybe later some american show racers, but i will see.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> nesting boxes are 12"x12" and 8" high
> tell me what you think please. tell me what i need to fix.
> 
> I am planning on getting white homers. and maybe later some american show racers, but i will see.


8" high isn't high enough. I'm still looking................


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you in Maine? Ok.......you asked, so.........
The design is "nice" but it's not pratical IMO..........the nest boxes "look" good, but you probably should do away with the pointy roof and just hang some plain ol' nest boxes. They need doors so you can get inside and clean them out. If you're going to put nest boxes on one wall, you might as well fill up the wall. The area around the nest boxes is wasted space. The nest boxes either need to be big enough to accomadate two pairs of babies at one time, OR, you'll have to plan on each pair of birds having two nest boxes. The first choice is much easier. 
Again, IMO, the sides and back need to be enclosed. The loft is too open. It would be too cold in the winter and there is nothing to break the wind.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry i got a mix up with my other design they are 12" high, sorry for the mix up


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm with Renee...you will want protection in the winter and more wall space for the nest boxes..it is cute though...here's an idea as well...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree the more nest boxes the better but your still gonna have some try an nest on the floor.. but as renee said no sense in putting a peak on those nest boxes on that wall its just a waste of space .. pigeons like their perches and their nest boxes they dont care about how it looks lol


----------

